# What year is this Burton Custom Snowboard?



## Nixon (Oct 10, 2010)

I would lean towards a newer board if it's your first. Maybe even a brand new board. If it costs a little more, so be it. You know that the board you'll be riding on with last and look gnar. 

My vote is no, however it's your decision and if its hella cheap, go for it.


----------



## daniel42 (Mar 15, 2010)

It is a 2005 Custom.

Some details can be found here: 2005 Custom - WikiBurton and here: 2005 Burton Custom
I have found that they are usually pretty accurate with their info.


----------



## alexthor (Jan 27, 2011)

Great, thank you so much for the links! I thought about getting everything new but you can get such great deals for used stuff online. Anyone have any idea how much to the board + Burton Cartel bindings are worth, based on the usage indicated in the pics? Would it be a difficult setup to learn on? 

Thanks again


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 17, 2010)

alexthor said:


> Great, thank you so much for the links! I thought about getting everything new but you can get such great deals for used stuff online. Anyone have any idea how much to the board + Burton Cartel bindings are worth, based on the usage indicated in the pics? Would it be a difficult setup to learn on?
> 
> Thanks again


Burton Customs are pretty tried and true. I used to swear by them and always had a Custom in the quiver up until a few years ago. 

I think a couple important questions first are:
1)is it the right size for you? Looks to be a 151? is that right? 
2)do your boots fit the bindings properly?

Factor in it is going to need a wax and perhaps edge tune, I would say $150 would be a good deal for you IF it was a good size/fit, and there was no real damage. If you can get it for less, cool. I personally wouldn't pay much more.

When you are done with it and ready to upgrade you could potentially recoup your costs.

Happy hunting!


----------



## alexthor (Jan 27, 2011)

It's a 162 according to the seller. I'm between 6'0 and 6'1 and 180lbs, so from everything I've read it should be a good fit. Honestly, I haven't even bought boots yet but I'm starting to think that should be my first purchase. I've just been borrowing a friends Forum 156 and renting boots the past 4 times I've went. Thanks for the responses.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 17, 2010)

alexthor said:


> It's a 162 according to the seller. I'm between 6'0 and 6'1 and 180lbs, so from everything I've read it should be a good fit. Honestly, I haven't even bought boots yet but I'm starting to think that should be my first purchase. I've just been borrowing a friends Forum 156 and renting boots the past 4 times I've went. Thanks for the responses.


162 hey? I guess it depends on what type of riding you will be doing but it is not an unreasonable size for your stature. Yes, get boots first! As an example I have always worn an 11 and with Burton bindings I used to ride larges, but then when they started this whole 'shrinkage tech' thing and reduced the effective footprint I found the L bindings too sloppy and now I ride mediums.

What size are your feet? this also may dictate what board may be best..


----------



## daniel42 (Mar 15, 2010)

Boots probably should be your first purchase, and then you can make sure the board has a suitable waist width (that site does list the waist width for the 2006 custom which is pretty safe to assume will be similar to the 2005 model).

I did know someone who bought that exact setup new back in the day. He was a similar height and weight to you, it was his first board and he had previously boarded 10 days in total. He seemed to think it was a pretty decent all round board.


----------



## alexthor (Jan 27, 2011)

I wear size 10.5 shoes and at this point just plan on riding down the mountain and not venturing into the park.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

alexthor said:


> It's a 162 according to the seller. I'm between 6'0 and 6'1 and 180lbs, so from everything I've read it should be a good fit. Honestly, I haven't even bought boots yet but I'm starting to think that should be my first purchase. I've just been borrowing a friends Forum 156 and renting boots the past 4 times I've went. Thanks for the responses.


You better measure that sh!t. The 62 was a dark colored topsheet. This site also indicates it's a 151 which is about 4" shorter than a 162.

2005 Burton Custom


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 17, 2010)

david_z said:


> You better measure that sh!t. The 62 was a dark colored topsheet. This site also indicates it's a 151 which is about 4" shorter than a 162.
> 
> 2005 Burton Custom


That's why I thought it was a 151 also, but Burton has been known to mix up the color options, especially back in the day, and EmptyBottleWorks does not have all the color combos that were offered. 

But yes I agree with David Z, need to confirm size.

Also, to the OP, being a size 10.5 you are right on the cusp of being a M or a L depending on the boot you get and the binding brand/year etc etc. Best to get your boot sorted first, then bindings and board. Good news is your feet should fit most boards, you don't need to go to a wide


----------

